# Word of the Day: Perquisite



## Capt Lightning (Jul 15, 2020)

Perquisite :  A benefit given as part of your job or position.  Origin of the word 'Perk'.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 15, 2020)

The perquisite side of the job still wasn't enough to entice me to apply.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 16, 2020)

There are many perquisites in life; if you look hard enough for them you will find them.


----------



## Kaila (Jul 16, 2020)

Was having every weekend off, a *pre*re_quisite_ that you yourself set, before accepting the job;

or was it a *perquisite*, that either came along with the job, anyway, or  that you received for having worked at the job for a certain length of time?


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 16, 2020)

I had to look at perquisite a couple of times because it reminds me of the word prerequisite


----------



## Em in Ohio (Jul 19, 2020)

Access to free copying and printing at my old job is one of the perquisites that I most miss!


----------

